# Warum ist der be quiet! Silent Wings PWM schlechter als seine "kleinen Geschwister"?



## JeJ (4. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe mir sehr wahrscheinlich das Aerocool Vs-9. Da man in dieses Gehäuse 7 Lüfter einbauen kann und nur einer dabei ist möchte ich mir noch welche kaufen. Dabei sind mir vorallem die be quiet! Silent Wings positiv aufgefallen. Von denen gibt's ja verschiedene Versionen,
u.a. die PCGH Version.

Ich als Lüfter-Laie seh das so:

Pure=billig Version

USC=top Version

PWM= top Version mit Lüftersteuerung

Bei diesem Test:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html

Ist leider keine PWM Version dabei, aber hier:

Technic3D Lfter-Special 2011 | Review | Technic3D

... mich macht nur stutzig das die Pure und USC Version besser als die PWM (und auch als andere gesteuerte Lüfter) sind, dabei sind sie doch aus Herstellersicht die "billigversionen". 

Trotzallem sind sie in Sachen Lautstärke (wo doch eigentlich die Stärke von geregelten Lüftern liegt) als auch in Kühlleistung besser? Wie gibt's den sowas?


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Woher entnimmst du die Werte ? Hast du darauf geachtet, das es 140 und 120mm gibt ? So ganz verstehe ich deinen Startpost nicht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich deinen Startpost nicht.


 
Da bist du nicht der einzige 

Aber ich denke, dass beim Threadersteller einfach nur Fachwissen fehlt, daher versuche ich jetzt einfach mal verständlich zu machen, wie es zu dem Ergebniss kommt.



JeJ schrieb:


> Pure=billig Version *[richtig]*
> 
> USC=top Version *[richtig]*
> 
> PWM= top Version mit Lüftersteuerung *[falsch]**


 
*PWM bedeutet nicht, dass der Lüfter mit einer Lüftersteuerung ausgeliefert wird. USC ist die klassische Variante, wo die Drehzahl über die Spannung geregellt wird und bei der PWM liegen immer 12V an. Die Drehzahl wird dabei über schnelles ein und ausschalten geregelt.

Das der PWM in dem Test von Technic3D so schlecht abgeschnitten hat, liegt einfach nur daran, dass er überhaupt nichts in dem Test verloren hat... Wie oben schon beschrieben, läuft ein PWM-Lüfter mit einer festen Spannung von 12V. 

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Fliesstext des Tests von Technic3D:


> Um einen möglichst objektiven Vergleich zu schaffen, steuern wir jeden Lüfter
> auf analogem Wege an, da auch der Großteil der verfügbaren Lüftersteuerungen
> auch heute noch keine oder nur eine marginale PWM Unterstützung bieten und sich
> dies in Zukunft aller Voraussicht nach nicht ändern wird.


 
Das ist für einen PWM-Lüfter alles andere als objektiv 

*Startspannung *und *Leistung *(bei verschiedenen Spannungen) sind somit Bewertungspunkte die absolut irrelevant für einen PWM-Lüfter sind... Und da er dabei nicht Punkten konnte, ist er in den Ergebnissen halt schlechter als sein Bruder. 

Die Wertungen für die PWMs sind somit auch nicht authentisch und man kann sie auch nicht als Vergleich heran ziehen. Wenn sie also nur analog testen, wozu nehmen sie die Lüfter dann überhaupt mit in dem Test auf? Also ich kenne keinen Fall, wo ein PWM-Lüfter an einem "normalen" Anschluss genutzt wird... Ein wenig sinnfrei, was die Jungs da gemacht haben 

PWM-Lüfter nutzt man hauptsächlich oder vorwiegend bei CPU-Kühlern, da inzwischen alle MBs die PWM-Regelung haben. Als Gehäuselüfter musst du so oder so auf den USC zurück greifen.

EDIT: Insgesamt habe ich nur drei PWM-Lüfter in dem Test gefunden. Davon war aber keiner besser, als der Silent Wing:

_Enermax Cluster UCCL12_
_Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost_
_be quiet! SilentWings PWM 120mm_

Daher verstehe ich follgende Aussage von dir auch überhaupt nicht:



> ... mich macht nur stutzig das die Pure und USC Version besser als die PWM (und
> auch als andere gesteuerte Lüfter) sind, dabei sind sie doch aus Herstellersicht
> die "billigversionen".


----------



## butzler (5. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Nutze den 120er PWM als CPU-Lüfter und bin mehr als zufrieden - er ist nämlich absolut völlig unhörbar und die CPU immer schön kühl. Der geringe Aufpreis zu anderen PWM Lüftern lohnt sich in diesem Fall garantiert, zudem ist das Befestigungssystem einfach nur genial und die Entkopplung funktioniert perfekt. Über eine Lüftersteuerung (habe ihn schon per Scythe Kaze Master Pro und AXP Thermal Control Panel gesteuert) ist er zudem stufenlos regelbar. Ein Traumlüfter-für mich zumindest.
mad


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Juni 2011)

mad-67 schrieb:


> Ein Traumlüfter-für mich zumindest.



Nicht nur für dich! 

Ich nutzte ausschließlich diesen Lüfter, denn du kannst ihn auch an einem normalen 3PIN Port benutzen. Dabei wird der Lüfter nicht mehr über PulsWeitenModulation geregelt, sondern eben wie normale 3P Lüfter über die Spannung, was aber heutzutage sinnlos ist denn jedes aktuelle Mainboard hat mehrere PWM Ports.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Der Lüfter ist 1A, da kann ich nur zustimmen !


----------



## JeJ (5. Juni 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige
> 
> Aber ich denke, dass beim Threadersteller einfach nur Fachwissen fehlt, daher versuche ich jetzt einfach mal verständlich zu machen, wie es zu dem Ergebniss kommt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke das du meine Frage "übersetzt" hast. Tut mir leid das ich das nicht richtig formuliert hab'. Das mir das Fachwissen fehlt wollte ich mit dem Wörtchen "Lüfter-Laie" deutlich machen.

Ist dieser Test von PCGH ist also aussagekräftiger (find den Test leider nicht auf PCGH.de): PC Games Hardware Lfter-Test aus 08/2010: Silverstone Air Penetrator AP121 120mm, be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120mm (BL023), EKL Fhn 120 Wing Boost (84000000047) und weitere

Das heißt dann also ich kann den Technic3D Test in Sachen PWM vs. seine kleinen Geschwister vergessen, da "falsch" getestet wurde? Wenn die richtig getestet hätten wäre der PWM also mindestens so gut wie der USC? Meine Aussage, dass die Billigversionen besser sind als die PWM haben ja gestimmt. Den laut dem falschen Test waren sie ja auch besser.

Warum muss ich so oder so auf die USC und nicht auf die PWM Version zurückgreifen? Der Lüfter den ich in meinem jetzigen PC drin hab (Nanoxia FX-12 1250: http://www.yooki.pl/galerie/w/wentylator-nanoxia-fx12_4542.jpg) ist doch auch regelbar zwar per Hand, aber regelbar. Kann es sein das es Nanoxia gar nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Die Lautstärke wird auch oft aus unterschiedlichen Entfernungen gemessen, beachte dies bitte.


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2011)

JeJ schrieb:


> Meine Aussage, dass die Billigversionen besser sind als die PWM haben ja gestimmt. Den laut dem falschen Test waren sie ja auch besser.


Nö, der USC ist keine Billigversion. Der Pure ist die Billigversion (schlechteres Lager, keine Entkopplung).
Der USC ist genau wie der PWM mit mehr Zubehör und zum besseren Preis. Deshalb hat er m.M.n. das etwas bessere P/L-Verhältnis. 
PWM hat den Vorteil, dass man auch relativ schlechte Lüfter relativ weit runter regeln kann. Bei guten Lüftern geht das auch über die Spannung. Dementsprechend hat der USC nahezu den gleichen Regelbereich wie der PWM. 



JeJ schrieb:


> Warum muss ich so oder so auf die USC und nicht auf die PWM Version zurückgreifen? Der Lüfter den ich in meinem jetzigen PC drin hab (Nanoxia FX-12 1250: http://www.yooki.pl/galerie/w/wentylator-nanoxia-fx12_4542.jpg) ist doch auch regelbar zwar per Hand, aber regelbar. Kann es sein das es Nanoxia gar nicht mehr gibt?


 Kann gut sein. Sie haben mal einige (dürftig aussehende) Wasserkühlerprototypen vorgestellt, seit dem gibt es nichts neues mehr.



mad-67 schrieb:


> er ist nämlich absolut völlig unhörbar


 Solche pauschalen Aussagen sind immer naja...


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, der USC ist keine Billigversion. Der Pure ist die Billigversion (schlechteres Lager, keine Entkopplung).
> Der USC ist genau wie der PWM mit mehr Zubehör und zum besseren Preis. Deshalb hat er m.M.n. das etwas bessere P/L-Verhältnis.



das hat er im ersten Post auch so gemeint  

MfG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2011)

Gerne 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass sie falsch getestet haben, aber anscheinend ist der PWM anders als der USC und somit sollte er auch nur genutzt werden, wenn auch die entsprechenden Lüfteranschlüsse vorhanden sind.

Und ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass du die Gehäuselüfter direkt auf dem Mainboard anschliessen willst und dort die 3-poligen hast. Solltest du doch schon alle Anschlüsse 4-polig (also PWM) haben, dann kannst du auch die PWM Silents nehmen.

Das manuelle regeln der Lüftersteuerung ist in meinen Augen unnötige spielerei. Eine gut konfigurierte Lüftersteuerung ist viel bequemmer. Einmal richtig Eingestellt und man braucht sich darüber keinen Kopf mehr machen


----------

